# Golden Girl not eating



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm sorry your girl isn't feeling well. 

The cat food may have caused her stomach problems.

Have you tried giving her some boiled chicken and rice?

Here's a thread one of our members who is a Vet put together a few years ago for stomach upsets-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dard/100015-what-do-about-stomach-upsets.html

I hope she's feeling better soon, if she isn't I'd call your Vet again or take her to an E Vet.


----------



## DougD (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the link! I used to use this chicken / rice when her stomach was upset.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read that you are going through this with your girl.

I don't want to alarm you, however I would be concerned about the moaning noises you describe you are hearing. 

If these moaning noises started to occur after your vet visit, my recommendation would be to take her back to the vet. Also check the color of her gums to ensure they are pink and not pale.


----------



## DougD (Jul 3, 2016)

The moaning has been going on awhile, just as she has gotten older. I just noticed a lot more the past few days, even now a bit when she was sleeping deeply. 

Vet checked her gums and said they were good.


----------



## DougD (Jul 3, 2016)

Went for a walk just now. She is slower than normal (not a shock); had regular pee and ate more grass. Had a chicken treat when we got home (as of now it is the only food, besides grass, she will eat). 

I am assuming the grass eating is for upset stomach? She is not usually a big grass eater.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

DougD said:


> The moaning has been going on awhile, just as she has gotten older. I just noticed a lot more the past few days, even now a bit when she was sleeping deeply.
> 
> Vet checked her gums and said they were good.


My concern over the moaning was from my experience with my Bridge girl Yaichi.

She started moaning for a couple of weeks before she collapsed at the age of just over 12. At the time, I thought she was just craving more attention or wanted an ear rub...I will forever feel guilty about not paying more attention to her moaning than I did then. 

GRs are usually pretty stoic and do not show us much in terms of pain or discomfort.

I would guess that something is probably bothering your girl quite severely for her to moan, even in her sleep.

Did you mention the moaning to your vet?

I wish you the best possible outcome for your girl. If I were in your shoes I would have her back to the vet asap.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I would have some xrays, and/or an ultrasound done if this was my dog. Sudden changes in a senior dog need to be taken seriously.


----------



## DougD (Jul 3, 2016)

No moaning at all today. I spoke to a friend who works in animal care who suggested that it was due to the discomfort of her upset stomach. 

Yes, we did X-rays yesterday (and blood); all came back OK. 

She seems to be a little peppier today, ate a little food, had a small poop, so maybe she is on the mend.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I think I would have some xrays, and/or an ultrasound done if this was my dog. Sudden changes in a senior dog need to be taken seriously.


I'm with you on the ultrasound. That would be my next step as well. The OP says xrays were done, however they are non interpretative for any soft tissue diagnosis.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

DougD said:


> No moaning at all today. I spoke to a friend who works in animal care who suggested that it was due to the discomfort of her upset stomach.
> 
> Yes, we did X-rays yesterday (and blood); all came back OK.
> 
> She seems to be a little peppier today, ate a little food, had a small poop, so maybe she is on the mend.


I hope so too...all the best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

An abdominal ultrasound is a good idea for any senior Golden. It can help to detect an enlarged spleen before it presents other symptoms. It's also a good way to diagnose bladder stones, which are common in Goldens and can be quite painful.

When an older dog won't eat, sometimes injections of vitamin B-12 can help to simulate the appetite.

I hope your gal feels better quickly.


----------



## DougD (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! This is a great forum, wish I found it years ago!


----------

